# Snow? Snow.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll probably add to this over today and tomorrow. Taking photos of the dogs is keeping me motivated to go outside with them.









Kylie would like me to be a little less motivated, thanks.


















She's pretty in it, though, even when she's disapproving.









Molly's never heard of dignity.




































She's also pretty.









Um.









Woo?

(More)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah I got some pics of Hatter in the snow earlier, gonna wait till more snow on ground for more.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thud's turn.


















What happened to my goof?



























(Anyone remember this photo of his first winter?:







)









There's my goof.

Done - for now.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yeah I got some pics of Hatter in the snow earlier, gonna wait till more snow on ground for more.


GOOD! I'm going to take some more this evening/tomorrow. It's still coming down hard, but there's enough out there now to make the dogs who like it happy and the ones who absolutely don't refuse. Kylie went out and regretted it. I'll have to force Bug and Jack out later. :/


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> GOOD! I'm going to take some more this evening/tomorrow. It's still coming down hard, but there's enough out there now to make the dogs who like it happy and the ones who absolutely don't refuse. Kylie went out and regretted it. I'll have to force Bug and Jack out later. :/


I took them with my phone phone, so did not,want to keep taking them in the thick of it, plus my hands were getting cold. 

Yeah it is coming down hard here too. Suppose to get anywhere from 6~10 inches.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I took them with my phone phone, so did not,want to keep taking them in the thick of it, plus my hands were getting cold.
> 
> Yeah it is coming down hard here too. Suppose to get anywhere from 6~10 inches.


Yeah, we're reasonably close. I think we're just inside the 8-12 zone but just. We'll see what happens, but I'm excited. It's been a disappointingly snow free winter.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Yeah, we're reasonably close. I think we're just inside the 8-12 zone but just. We'll see what happens, but I'm excited. It's been a disappointingly snow free winter.


It certainly has been.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

It's coming down hard, now, and actually accumulating pretty fast. 

These may well be the only pictures of Jack and Bug that happen. We'll see.



























Note the hover butt.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> It's coming down hard, now, and actually accumulating pretty fast.


Yeah I can not even see the mountains, it is all white lol.


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

I love your Bug! and your Molly - Molly is glorious. 

Bea


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

K9Chaos said:


> I love your Bug! and your Molly - Molly is glorious.
> 
> Bea



Thank you! I'm a pretty big fan of her myself. She's just all kinds of awesome.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Jack's like "my butt is NOT getting cold!" lol


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

All right. Last of the pictures for tonight. There MIGHT be some tomorrow, depending. 

These are all Molly and Thud. (No one else is having it, thanks).
































































Love these two:



























More.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Any dignity he had, he's lost in the face of OMG SNOW!









IDEK. 


















I love this one.

and this one:










Done.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> Jack's like "my butt is NOT getting cold!" lol


Yeah, no WAY was his butt going in that snow. Not even CLOSE.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Started around 3:00 up here, got sent home from work early so I wouldn't get stuck in a mess. Not really needed but don't need to tell me go home twice haha. Dogs enjoyed a nice walk in the park with a light snow falling. Heavy stuff is supposed to hit over night, fingers crossed we get the 5-8 inches that were called for. Then I get to stay home and play with the doggies in the snow.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dagwall said:


> Started around 3:00 up here, got sent home from work early so I wouldn't get stuck in a mess. Not really needed but don't need to tell me go home twice haha. Dogs enjoyed a nice walk in the park with a light snow falling. Heavy stuff is supposed to hit over night, fingers crossed we get the 5-8 inches that were called for. Then I get to stay home and play with the doggies in the snow.


Yeah, we're supposed to get another 8-10 inches overnight. I'm EXCITED. 

Except the part where the husband has to work.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Started probably around 9:30-10 AM here (not really sure, was watching westminster vid lol), and has been steadily falling all day, and is still falling.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Started probably around 9:30-10 AM here (not really sure, was watching westminster vid lol), and has been steadily falling all day, and is still falling.


It's making up for all the snow we didn't get for the whole rest of the winter.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> It's making up for all the snow we didn't get for the whole rest of the winter.


True. My grandmother always used to say that when it was dropping little flakes like it has been doing, the storm is on a mission, lol.

Also let the bulldogs out for there after dinner romp and potty break, some of them could barely move, had to shovel a little path. It was about up to Kami's back when she jumped around in it. Whisper bulldozed her own path.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Thud is such a big ol sweetie pie, even when hes older hes still got that puppy face. Nice to see im not the only one getting snow now lol. Northeast region has been getting hit hard.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Tyler_X said:


> Thud is such a big ol sweetie pie, even when hes older hes still got that puppy face. Nice to see im not the only one getting snow now lol. Northeast region has been getting hit hard.


Thud is ridiculous - right up until he's not. At which point he's a little bit scary. Definitely a perpetual puppy in a lot of ways, though, at least so far.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Another photo-set. 

Anyone want to come play with Molly?














































She MIGHT even share her Jollyball with you.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Where did you GET one of those!? I want one. I don't really care if the dog likes it or not, I just want one :laugh:


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

missc89 said:


> Where did you GET one of those!? I want one. I don't really care if the dog likes it or not, I just want one :laugh:


Ebay, for mine, but a lot of farm stores sell them. There's a smaller dog version but that one up there is made as a horse/pony toy. Best thing EVER.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

These are all so pretty! I love snow pics. Bug is so cute in her little sweater. Also love the new signature!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> These are all so pretty! I love snow pics. Bug is so cute in her little sweater. Also love the new signature!


Thanks! I'm really happy with the signature, I think, and we've been having fun.

Well, Molly Thud and I. Sweater or no, Bug Did Not Want.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Thanks! I'm really happy with the signature, I think, and we've been having fun.
> 
> Well, Molly Thud and I. Sweater or no, Bug Did Not Want.


Yeah i got a vid of hatter and one of hatter and the beebs in the snow, will have to put it on my photobucket and post here.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yeah i got a vid of hatter and one of hatter and the beebs in the snow, will have to put it on my photobucket and post here.


Please do! I love seeing your dogs!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

It's snowing again lol. Not suppose to be much for this though, but high winds expected too.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Snowing again, here. Something like 1-3 inches but yeah, high winds and cold temps. Negative 15 tomorrow? REALLY?


----------

